# Cries & Submisively peed...



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Something wrong with that Person. Dogs Know People, when they don't like someone, or act in a un normal way around them, you need to give a heads up.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

He is probably going through one of his fear stages. Others on here can help you better, but there are many articles about the ages and how to handle it so it doesn't become a problem. I hope it works out for you.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> He is probably going through one of his fear stages. Others on here can help you better, but there are many articles about the ages and how to handle it so it doesn't become a problem. I hope it works out for you.


I just do not understand why he is loves people - but only in PA when someone comes here he gets freaked out... at the beach home he couldnt care who came in or out - but here at home he gets all goofy on me...


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

No need to freak out. This is absolutely normal especially in puppies. Polo will grow out of it after he turns one year old. This behavior called Submissive Peeing. Pee is the most polite reaction in dog's world. Puppies do this often because they are still learning of who they are in the pack system. Until they get it, they'll pee submissively thinking that they need to honor anyone walk in the door. Don't worry, Polo will learn and will get over this phase pretty soon. He is a standard so he'll probably get it before he turn one. Charlie is a toy poodle mix so he gotten over his submissive peeing when he turn one.

Charlie does this all the time when he was a puppy but he grew out of it starting at one year old. One time, my husband went away for business and when Charlie realize DH is walking out the door, he screamed and ran from the bedroom to the living room peeing all the way. Lol. It wasn't funny at the time but now looking back, I thought it was totally hilarious.

Here is what you need to do in the mean time. Remain calm. Acknowledge his fear and calm him by petting him and said good boy its ok. Then calmly clean him up. Unfortunately, you will have to do this over and over again. 

I used to carry a paper towel big enough to cover Charlie's wee wee so he didn't pee all over my business suit because I know once I get in the door, he would want to smother me. That was me before obedience training. Obedience training taught me a sit-stay command upon walking in the door. His treat is he gets to smother me once I changed and breathed a bit. I do this daily and now every time I walked in the door, he would sit-stay with his tail and body wagging 100 miles/hr. Lol.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

well I guess this was a good sign - my mom needed to stop back at the house to get some stuff for my grandmothers place with the nurse... long story short, Polo walked right up to our nurse, sat down and was giving paws (which is more like himself)

I agree with the "this all a part of being a puppy & he will grow out of it in due time"

Definitely the weirdest thing I ever saw a pooch do - I never recall my prior two spoos doing that... Although my first spoo ALWAYS peed on one person when they came over - there could be a group of 5 friends that would walk in the door & my late Mickey spoo knew - he's pick the one person out and ALWAYS pee on their foot...:confused3: never understood why either... Granted he peed - never screamed... The scream is what definitely threw me off guard!!!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Hhhmmm that is strange indeed. Maybe this person who Mickey always peed on had never change or laundry his trouser thoroughly so Mickey can smell his pee there and pee on it automatically thinking its ok.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Joelly said:


> Hhhmmm that is strange indeed. Maybe this person who Mickey always peed on had never change or laundry his trouser thoroughly so Mickey can smell his pee there and pee on it automatically thinking its ok.


LOL who knows thar was many many years ago. Mickey was my first spoo - an amazing pooch to say the very least. A big boy too - got up to 110 pounds... he needed to lose weight - but he stayed at 95 - 100 pounds normally... Yes a HUGE standard!

Polo had that panic thing again yesterday later on... My brother came home - carrying a bunch of white plastic grocery bags in front of himself (think up high across the chest area)... Polo LOST IT (screaming bloody murder and submissively peeing)... I think it was more to do with the sight of the bags up high and they were white so that probably stuck out big time & were moving towards him. Whereas I came in last night after running some errands and he looked at me... I stopped looked at him & in a quiet voice said "Hi Polo miss me?" He came charging over to me wagging his tail looking to be pet... nothing of the screams etc... I do have to remind myself.. "he's just a pup - still a baby" I seriously though think with my brother the big white bags scared him & that Polo likes me better than him


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Aha! That means something novel would trigger this. 

Charlie still runs away at a sight of big black trash bag which sitting on someone's front gate. It freaks him out and he would run away. But lately he pick up a courage to sniff one out then a wind blow making the plastic bag seemed moving and it startled Charlie and he would ran to me. So to minimize this, I would practice commands in front of the novel item that I know he scares off. Practice include a treat or just play tug with him in front of that item that scare him. He learnt to associate scary/novel stuff with treats and play. Wait till I tell you what happen every time my blender is on. Lol. Again, I do the same training and now he looks for treat or bring his tug to me every time that blender is on. Lol.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

Joelly - thank you soo much for sharing your experiences with this! I know I am not alone and that it can be somewhat normal to see a dog do this... I am not sure why he freaked with the nurse - but with my brother it did make sense to see a big white blue moving towards him... I am curious as to what happens with him tonight when my mom comes in from work as well as this weekend. We will be at the beach and I know we will have people coming and going all day. If he is good - thats awesome... If not - trainging treats will be within close reach... similar to what I had the nurse do yesterday (slipping her one after he settled & she gave it to him)

I have NEVER seen that happen before with any of my prior dogs - so it definitely caught me off guard to say the very least!!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

That is a smart move with the nurse slipping him the treat after he settled. Polo is on his way to be more confidence, I am sure of it.

Charlie is the 1st dog I owned that is afraid of novel things. I used to own GSDs and any novel things didn't startle any of them. Also, Charlie is more of a scaredy cat like Scooby Doo. Plus, Charlie doesn't get over things easily. For example, a Swiffer fell on the floor next to him when he was about 10 weeks old I believe. It made a loud bang and Charlie jumped and ran straight to me hiding behind me. Now, he is 1.25 yrs old and still run away from the Swiffer even if the Swiffer just happen to stand next to him. Lol.

Here is a funny one: We often play fetch indoor with Edison and the ball would fell next to a Swiffer and Charlie would froze and wouldn't attempt to retrieve the ball. Edison, on the other hand, move forward and roll the ball away from the Swiffer onto Charlie's direction. Charlie picked the ball up, run and give it to me. Edison doesn't care about the ball, all Edison care about is to run after Charlie and attempt to jump him while Charlie is running.


----------

